# Where to buy EVAP valve & canister?



## exxxciteCL (Sep 21, 2003)

Hello,

I have a 1997 Sentra GXE, and I need to buy an EVAP vent control valve, and the EVAP canister it attaches to. What is the best place online to buy these parts? The dealership wants $145 for the canister and $120 for the valve (w/o-ring), which seems like a lot.

I can't remove the valve from the canister beacuse of the problem described in this post:

http://www.nissanforums.com/642340-post2.html

But, the canister is busted anyways (has a crack in it). The valve is definately stuck; apply 12V to the terminals produces no movement.

Thanks!


----------



## exxxciteCL (Sep 21, 2003)

I ended up getting both parts from http://www.courtesyparts.com/

Valve was $86.83, the canister was $122.40... two bolts @ 40 cents each, one o-ring 75 cents. Lot cheaper than my local dealerships, by like $40 on each part!


----------

